# HYCREEK Camo?



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Whoa! Thanks Melissa! My husband and I are looking for the exact same thing. Thanks for sharing this link. I'm getting in line to buy some since they are sold out.

Thanks!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome! Well the set seems to fit me very well and has enough room for my base layer underneath. Really couldn't be a better fit! My only complaints so far... the camo is quite a bit darker than shown on the website... and I have to sew the pee-hole shut lol (don't think I will be needing that). I like the thumb-holes, they will keep my wrists from getting cold. And when zipped all the way up it's still roomy enough in the neck area that I don't feel "choked".


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Those are helpful reviews Melissa. I appreciate the help!


----------

